# Any word on 10b8 wide release



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

Been waiting and waiting and waiting for the update just like a Cubs fan for the World Series
When is it going out?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I got the word earlier today... The "commercial" aka the general release, started last night in segments of the country... so daily the install base will increase.

So hopefully by the end of the week or so everyone will have the latest version.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

:joy: :joy: :goodjob: :icon_band :new_smili :balloons: :blowout:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ.... does this mean you go it ?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

No I just think his emoticons hurled and what we see is th aftermath.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

So? Isn't this yet another release that basically fixes none of the big things people are complaining about?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Umm.... I think more improvements to the SLs, improved stability of the units, the inclusion of 30s Slip, and the screen saver for XM stations....

All are some of the "big" things people are complaining about.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ISWIZ.... does this mean you go it ?


Sorry, just glee that it really is coming. Hey, it's the little things in life, work is so hectic, some good news is happiness.

(rather than a warm gun)


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

It's Thurday, no update, that means tomorrow for sure! 

Or not.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> It's Thurday, no update, that means tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Or not.


Yep for we are quickly running out of week here.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Yep for we are quickly running out of week here.


Nothing in Ohio as of this morning either....... shees..... already. when I get home I'll 02468 the buttons right off the remote


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

No 10B8 in Philly, either. I last checked around 7 AM this morning.


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

Rhoq said:


> No 10B8 in Philly, either. I last checked around 7 AM this morning.


If this is a typical DirecTV software update, expect it to hit Philly around Mother's Day


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Not here in Tampa, Florida as of about 12:30p today


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

If the "commercial" release of the 10b8 firmware began tues night, what areas are getting it? It seems like everyone in here is saying that they aren't getting it.

Is there anyone here who has gotten the firmware that isnt on the west coast?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

As a FYI,

An upgrade for my old DTivo Series 1 that was announced Tuesday is already installed and running. I'm sure it was not as big a deal as the R15 but at least it was here faster.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

still no 10B8 in VA. Knowing D* us on the east coast probably won't get it until next week.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

d0ug said:


> If the "commercial" release of the 10b8 firmware began tues night, what areas are getting it? It seems like everyone in here is saying that they aren't getting it.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has gotten the firmware that isnt on the west coast?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

d0ug said:


> If the "commercial" release of the 10b8 firmware began tues night, what areas are getting it? It seems like everyone in here is saying that they aren't getting it.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has gotten the firmware that isnt on the west coast?


Wait it out. You'll get it in a day or two.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

LongRufus said:


> If this is a typical DirecTV software update, expect it to hit Philly around Mother's Day


I'm new to DirecTV, I've only had it for about 2 months now. Are subscribers on the east coast usually last to receive software updates?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, unless the word *MODERATOR* is in your name


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

You folks are going to love this.... I just spent over an hour with D* and got the following.

1. The release date for the '30 sec skip/slip' version is 5/3/06.
2. The release number for that version is 1088, not 10B8. I was told that several times.
3. 02468 does nothing if you are already on the current release. It does NOT reload the current software.
4. I have 'Original' release 108F which is the "old" release. (Oldest?)
5. I have 'Past' release 10AF from 4/15 which is the "current" release.
I thought it was the opposite; Original was current and Past was previous?
6. Data on forums (such as dbstalk) is crap.

A supervisor at the 'special' number told me all the above. Michael (a non-supervisor) told me that 02468 doesn't exist. There is no such thing. Period.

So, WTF? Earl, can you get some truth from D*? Why call your special number and even ask for a supervisor if they aren't going to tell you anything that's true?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Question for Earl.... (Love ya baby!!!!)

Once a new update goes "commercial" why is it still a limited release?

I just don't get this. Earl, can you check with your folks? 

Here's my, dim wited, view on this. (Oh, and yes, Bobman, I am actually complaining here so bookmark this post for future reference). Once an update is "released" everyone should get it at the minimum....overnight. We're talking about satellite here, not each unit being required to dial in the get the update. The mother ship is now broadcasting 10B8 and everyone of the drone R15s should have it by now.

So DTV has this update in it's downstream. Yet some get it and some don't. Why? How can this be explained? I understand the "let a few folks get it" methodology, but once it's release, every R15 listening to the SAT feed should get it. Correct?

I was fortunate and got 10B8 two weeks ago and have been able to use the 30 second slip since then. But others, days after the commercial release still don't have it. That ain't good.

Earl, can you ask you folks why, once an update goes into general/commercial release some folks get it and some folks don't? At the least, I'm sure everyone would be interested in the process for releasing R15 updates. From the west? By area code?

See, this is an issue that shouldn't be an issue. I guess that's the entire point of this post. Why create problems when they should not be problems?


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

d0ug said:


> If the "commercial" release of the 10b8 firmware began tues night, what areas are getting it? It seems like everyone in here is saying that they aren't getting it.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has gotten the firmware that isnt on the west coast?


I am on the west coast here in Las Vegas, NV. and I still do not have the 10B8 firmware yet.
Right before I typed this post I did the 02468(force upgrade) and it said "New Software found" and after my R15 downloaded it then restarted and I still have the "Original Version" of 0x103A.
So I guess I will get the new 10B8 firmware whenever DirecTV wants to gave it to me, that is whenever the heck that will be?!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yesh... I go bowling for one night (and screw up my 300 in the 10th frame... 278)

Anyway..

Lee ---
#1 ; "Technically" I guess the full switch is going to be flipped on 5/3/2006 That is what I have been referring to as "Full Tilt"
#2 ; 10B8 is most definently the version number for the 500 series models. I don't know what the version number is for the 300 series models.
#3 ; I kinda believe that... If the unit detects the same versions I think it just verifies the files... 
#4 ; 1044 is the "original" commercial software version, it immediately updated to 108A with in 10 minutes. I still have ZERO idea on what 108F is, I am still waiting for an answer... 
#5 ; 10AF would probably still be considered the "current" release, till 5/3
#6 ; Well if they think that, they can go spend 2 hours a day on forums.directv.com and answer their customers questions....  

You will find in the history of this forum, and TCF.... The "real" facts and consistent facts are desiminated (sp?) here.... There IS a lot of garabage out on the net, but the power users and long term users, help the newbies see through that.

Then "Michael" needs to come visit us here...
02468 most definently exists and is there by design. So that INSTALLERS can update all of DirecTV latest equipment, to the latest versions WHILE they are still at the customers home.


If you talk to "Michael" or that supervisor again... have them drop me a line... they got my number in the database.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolf:

Even though it has gone "commercial" They do a slow roll out... As the user base grows they track the number of calls at the call center, monitor what is going on, to see if something was missed or if the upgrade is causing problems.

As the days progress, it get's faster and faster and larger and larger, till you get to "Full Tilt" mode, when they just turn on all the boxes.

When it reaches that "Full Tilt Point" all systems that are functioning, connected to the sat stream, and that are not recording something 24/7 will have the update with in 12 hours.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Egon (  Ghostbuster)

103A is the latest software version for the Philips built units.
You probably won't see the software update till Monday or Tuesday of next week (based on the info I got earlier today)

And it won't be 10B8... I haven't gotten the version number yet for the Philips.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ....

Somebody up there loves me... 

If I didn't get in the first wave, how could I answer all your questions... and tease the heck, and build up the hype... and get to "name" the new features...

Gotta love it 

Karma baby.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wolf:
> 
> Even though it has gone "commercial" They do a slow roll out... As the user base grows they track the number of calls at the call center, monitor what is going on, to see if something was missed or if the upgrade is causing problems.
> 
> ...


No crap, 278, very cool man. But you obviously should have been home minding the store hu? :grin:

You have explained more here Earl which helps our understanding. But you gotta see it from this side too. Some folks got it weeks ago, then it was "released" but now the full release is 05/03. See the frustration?

How about an addition to the FAQ explaining exactly how this roll out works?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Yes, unless the word *MODERATOR* is in your name


I have that title and when I left home to go out of town I still didn't hav the update in Tampa.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> No crap, 278, very cool man. But you obviously should have been home minding the store hu? :grin:
> 
> You have explained more here Earl which helps our understanding. But you gotta see it from this side too. Some folks got it weeks ago, then it was "released" but now the full release is 05/03. See the frustration?
> 
> How about an addition to the FAQ explaining exactly how this roll out works?


Are we sure the people who got it a couple weeks ago where actually supposed to get it? With the mass amount of refurbs D* likes to send out wouldn't surprise me if some serials are still floating in the system that aren't supposed to be. BEFORE anyone thinks otherwise I don't know any of this for a fact and my info came from no one but me


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Are we sure the people who got it a couple weeks ago where actually supposed to get it? With the mass amount of refurbs D* likes to send out wouldn't surprise me if some serials are still floating in the system that aren't supposed to be. BEFORE anyone thinks otherwise I don't know any of this for a fact and my info came from no one but me


Does it matter if folks were suppose to get it or not? Some did get it. This is really my point. Proper update management to keep the tribe happy.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Egon (  Ghostbuster)
> 
> 103A is the latest software version for the Philips built units.
> You probably won't see the software update till Monday or Tuesday of next week (based on the info I got earlier today)
> ...


I am more like Ray or Peter, though I wish I was smart like Egon.

I just can't wait to get the software update that is only for the 30-second slip/skip feature, and as for the fixes that are included in this software update there is nothing wrong with my R15-300 that I have noticed from what I read on this site and on the forums at the DirecTV site. My R15-300 works just fine as it is supposed to, it records and then plays back just fine, the menus work fine, the guide works fine, every feature that my R15-300 has works great. I would say that it works perfectly just like my Series 1 Tivo that I have had for years(since the Tivo came out). I do believe that things are not made perfectly as nothing is perfect in this world or in life, but it does seem that I am one of the lucky ones that got a R15 that works as it is supposed to.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Does it matter if folks were suppose to get it or not? Some did get it. This is really my point. Proper update management to keep the tribe happy.


Actually if it was a mistake ya it matters from their end. They need to make sure it doesn't happen again. On my end no I don't think it matters I don't have it yet (well I don't honestly know as I am out of town for work again)


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

I just rebooted my r15 to see if it could force the 10b8 update and it's actually taking me through the whole original setup again (checking transponders and signal strengths, the full nine..)

anybody know why? =\


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone who works in IT should know, you don't "roll out" anything before the weekend. So I'm not surprised that "by the end of the week" they mean FRONT END.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yesh... I go bowling for one night (and screw up my 300 in the 10th frame... 278)
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> ...


Yeah, really... I don't want to call them at all, especially that supervisor. I'm pretty sure it upgraded 10AF several times overwriting the previous copy of 10AF before it stopped. I wonder if they changed that to reduce load on the servers from all the people trying it every two hours  ?!

I sure know 02468 works because I've seen it work (never mind all the reports here, I've seen it....). But getting that sort of misdirection from D* just pisses me off.  There is nothing you can do to convince them they are incorrect; they are reading from the bible (no offense) and that is *it*. 

Earl, perhaps you can get your contact (if they have the opportunity) to tell their people not to denigrate us here at TCF/AVS/DBS so much.

Now to wait for 10B8...


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Earl, one more question.... is "Past" older than "Original" or what? This is one of the points the D* drones couldn't answer. Which way is it, and shouldn't it be 'Current' and 'Previous'?  (No, I'm serious; I can't tell which way is up now, and neither can D*!)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolf;

This release has been a little different then the past ones... A lot of people got it early by forcing the update... Early then expected "I think"... I understand the frustration...... I really do. I think they are just being very cautious... mix in the Series 1 release, the D11 release... all in the same time frame... I just think they are being extra carefull not to flood the call centers.

But... I will still get something added to the FAQ

Lee...
I have mentioned it to my contact, but he doesn't have any Direct access to the CSR division, but none the less..... they are just Jealous....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee..

Somehow your version number got stamped strangly in the system.
If we where to pull the binaries, I bet you are on 10AF.

The "date" on the system, is totally messed up. Has to do with forced updates vs just letting it go (I think)

Take a look at the FAQ, we are maintaining a release history there...


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, I just checked the version tags there, and there ain't no 108F. But it must be something else, as 10AF is already onboard (and I saw it load) as my 'Past' release (4/15). (But the next thing after 10AF is the 10B8!) Hm.....

Totally confusing. I'd *love* to work in the D* call center, between the lack of info they get and the stuff we tell them.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like I do have 10AF, as Earl, in his infinite wisdom...  knows.

I just hooked up a new R15 (this one's to replace a Sony 300/Replay combo in the family room, FYI) and it started with 1044 and in about 15 minutes upgraded to 10AF.

So, the Original version is just that, and Previous is really the 'current' version.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Called D today since my caller id stopped working yesterday. They said this is one of the issues which will be dealt with in the new software release. I am on the East Coast and was told I should have the update by Tues or Wed? Are they pulling my leg?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I think a few of the guys here got together and invented 10b8 and the 30 second slip just to tease the rest of us. :lol: J/K. If it ever gets to Texas, I'm looking forward to testing it. FYI, the skip button on the remote for my Media Center Edition PC works as a 30 second skip. For once, Microsoft did something right.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sandi... no they are not pulling your leg.

5/3 is the date that EVERYONE should get the release on (if you haven't gotten it by then

As for the Caller-id... reboot the unit, and try to delete a couple ofthe caller ID notices.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 5/3 is the date that EVERYONE should get the release on (if you haven't gotten it by then


You're going to have a lot of names to "cross off your list" if it's not

Have a good weekend. Me I'm on IT call..................:nono2:


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Earl-thanks for the advice. Caller ID now works!


----------



## paul s (Mar 14, 2006)

Raybz said:


> Been waiting and waiting and waiting for the update just like a Cubs fan for the World Series
> When is it going out?


I agree I am getting tired to checking to see if I have the upgrade! I want the 30 second slip almost as bad as I want to see the cubs in the world series. The differance is Earl said we should have it by 5/3 and no one has told me when the cubs will win it all! If I don't have it by 5/3 do I have to wait tell next year like I do every year with the cubs?


----------



## rjyuma66 (Dec 15, 2005)

Last night I could not watch programs that I have recorded. A different channel appeared when I would click on a title.
I pushed the reset button. When the receiver came back on a screen showed that new software had been found.
across the top on the screen were the numbers 1/1/20 on the left and 55/003/10AF/01/0119 on the right.
Then a screen shot said my computer was being updated. Next was a statement that only a few minutes more. Then the screen went black and the yellow record light came on.
This sequence of events kept repeating. I tried resetting and unpluging, but to no avail.
Finally called D and they had me reset again. Nothing. Finally they said they would send another R15.
Don't know if it will be new or not.

rjyuma


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

rjyuma66 said:


> Last night I could not watch programs that I have recorded. A different channel appeared when I would click on a title.
> I pushed the reset button. When the receiver came back on a screen showed that new software had been found.
> across the top on the screen were the numbers 1/1/20 on the left and 55/003/10AF/01/0119 on the right.
> Then a screen shot said my computer was being updated. Next was a statement that only a few minutes more. Then the screen went black and the yellow record light came on.
> ...


I had problems with the "10AF" update screwing up my R15 as well. D* solution was they said they would send me out "another one." The CSR "indicated the possibility" that the 10AF update had gotten "corrupted" and "fried" my R15.

They replaced my "new" R15 that I had purchased in November 2005 with a
"Factory Refurbished" one.

The good news is it seems to be working okay except with a freeze up once yesterday. It too has the "10AF" version of the software.

I, too, am anxiously awaiting the "new" upgrade.

Ron


----------

